# High noon double



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

After a great evening of scouting and sittin round the campfire with TH and Lori, we got an early start in a new spot. Right at prime fly down, a neighbor decides to run his four wheeler through the field next to us - unbelievable. After seeing several hens, a big tom breeding a hen at about 350 yards, and passin a group of Jakes it was pushing noon and we were trying to decide whether to have lunch and move .... or just stay put. 

Now I'll be the first to admit that I'm a meat hunter when it comes to turks - don't really like to pass any legal bird. But my son was the first shooter and he decided to pass the first group of jakes early. HOWEVER, when that same group of jakes popped out into the two track at high noon heading right toward us, common sense got the best of Quin and we lined up for the double. At the sound of TH's cluck, heads popped up and two jakes hit the dust at 27 and 28 yards. Let the celebration begin!










Once again a big thanks to TH, good times ..... good times. Two very tired, happy hunters headed back to Kalamazoo already looking forward to next year. But wait! I get to take my daughter yet in May ..... YES!


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice work guys!


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Job well done, you can't go wrong with a double....

Mike


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

Hunting with your son, double on opening day, life is good isn't it?!!!!! Congratulations to all three of you.


----------



## Beaversson (Jun 5, 2009)

Father and Son That's Awesome!


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

It's always great to take a animale but to watch our children do it is even a better reward. Congrats.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

The pleasure is all mine. 

Nuttin better than _good_ friends, a warm fire, fine food and great hunt'in !!

I'll see you and Ally in May. I looking forward to her showing up her brother by bagging that 4 bearded Gobbler where the Quinn Man killed his hog a few years back.

Always great to have you guys in camp !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well done, congrats!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks guys! On a sad note, Quin's bird had a beard 1/2" longer than mine ...... and I'll be hearing bout it till next year!:lol:


----------



## Flyface (Nov 28, 2003)

K Kid and K-Kids' kid--congrats on the double. Already missing the camaderie of a Thunderhead camp and hoping to get back there again real soon. Glad to see there still dads out there willing to invest the time in their kids hunting futures. The payback is immeasurable. I'm happy for you guys.

John & Andy
Flyface (still on the mend)


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

congrats father and son, memory maker right there!


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

K-Kid: Congrats to you and your son! Sounds like a great hunt

I'll be hunting with Tom in a few weeks with my wife along for the adventure. Sighted in and already packing. Looking forward to experiencing a campfire or two at Tom's place and learning from The Master. 

Any words of advice?


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Good to hear a good turkey story...congrats to all! Mark, that boy of yours is really growing up!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> Good to hear a good turkey story...congrats to all! Mark, that boy of yours is really growing up!


Thanks Linda! Yes, he's pushing 6' now but I can still take him!:lol: He lives to fish and hunt - and I couldn't be happier. Hope all is well for you - I'd sure love to stop up to see you guys this summer.


----------



## LJA (Aug 30, 2000)

Very cool, congrats to both of you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rev Doyle Israel (Feb 26, 2001)

AWESOME job, congrats to you both.........

rev Doyle


----------

